# had a pretty good day



## Rick3060 (Oct 23, 2011)

qdm works even in southeast flatwoods


----------



## PChunter (Oct 23, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Oct 23, 2011)

yes you did have a good day


----------



## 5 string (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## josh33 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice buck. and yea i know where manor it. use to live in millwood


----------



## bobcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats again Rick !! Hard work has paid off !! Bet theres more big ones that ya havent seen too !!! GL on the rest of the season !


----------



## Rick3060 (Oct 25, 2011)

This deer hopefully will open some eyes around here. growing quality deer can be done in my neck of the woods if folks would quit shootin young bucks and 8,9,10 a year. Dont know how they eat em all!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Gulfin (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome buck Rick!


----------



## Broken Tine (Oct 29, 2011)

great deer!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2011)

Great buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Real nice. Congrats


----------



## drumbum77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Good day.... what you talking about that's an awesome day!!!    Congratulations!!!


----------



## sevenmagg (Feb 10, 2012)

perfect 10. how old was he?


----------



## Stumper (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice buck congrats!


----------



## bpryor (Feb 10, 2012)

great deer.congrats.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 10, 2012)

awesome buck


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice buck


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Rick3060 (Mar 4, 2012)

anybody have a real good place to send jawbone for an exact age?


----------



## Philnlucky (Mar 25, 2012)

*Nice Deer!*

Great Buck!
That must be your daughter in your avatar, She looks just like you!


----------



## Rick3060 (May 28, 2012)

*Hes home now*

Update got him back


----------



## kevincox (May 28, 2012)

Nice mount. Looks good on that wall as well


----------



## dannysmith (May 31, 2012)

i know milkcow killed that deer


----------



## Rick3060 (May 31, 2012)

Ha Ha! I hear ya Danny. I would love to be able to put Papa on a good deer like that.


----------



## King Fisher (Jun 10, 2012)

GREAT buck


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2012)

Great deer, it does pay to let those young bucks walk.  My taxidermist aged my buck.


----------

